# Best squirrel video for beginners..



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tried to make it play in the window, but just follow the link...

It's the best video I've seen for the beginning squirrel hunter, it even covers field dressing.

:sniper:


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

no doubt nice find


----------

